# Lauftext



## fishman (28. Januar 2002)

FishMan [_


----------



## snail (28. Januar 2002)

hoi fish,

müsste mit onMousover="setTimeout()" funzen

gruss snail


----------



## fishman (28. Januar 2002)

*ähhh...aha...!*

Ich wäre danbar, wenn mir jemand ein komplettes script geben kann!


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

das geht mit einem Applet am besten!

hab mit kollegen auf dieser website den Ticker(ganz unten) gemacht. das isn applet


----------



## SirNeo (29. Januar 2002)

Ich habe hier einen Lauftext gefunden, vielleicht hilft der ja weiter, wenn das richtige sein sollte.


```
<script language="JavaScript">
var scrtxt= "Ihre erste Nachricht hier"
var lentxt= scrtxt.length; 
var width= 100;
var countb= 8; // Anzahl der Durchläufe
var count= width+lentxt;
var nmsg=1; // Anzahl der Nachrichten
var message= new initArray(" Ihre zweite Nachricht hier");
function initArray() {
  this.length= initArray.arguments.length
  for (var i= 0; i < this.length; i++)
  this[i+1]= initArray.arguments[i]
}
function shift() {
  var outtxt= ""
  var  dif= count-lentxt;
  if (dif>0) {
    for (var i= 1; i<=dif; i++) {
      outtxt= outtxt+" "}
    outtxt= outtxt+scrtxt.substring(0,width-dif)
  }
  else {
    outtxt= scrtxt.substring(-dif,lentxt)
  }
  document.scrform.scrtext.value= outtxt
}
function scroll() {
  var n;
  if ((countb>0) && (count-lentxt==0)) {count=0}
  if (count-->0) {
    shift();
    setTimeout("scroll()",65)  // Zeit zwischen den Buchstaben
  }
  else {
    if (countb-->0) {
      if ((countb % 2)==0) {
        document.scrform.scrtext.value= " "
        setTimeout("scroll()",250)  //Zeit zum Start der Nachricht
        }
      else {
        document.scrform.scrtext.value= scrtxt;
        if (countb==1) {
          setTimeout("scroll()",2000)} /Zeit wie lange die Nachricht angezeigt wird
        else {
          setTimeout("scroll()",250)} // Zeit erscheinen neuer Nachricht
      }
    }
    else {
      now= new Date();
      n= 1+Math.floor(nmsg*Math.abs(Math.sin(now.getTime())));
      if (n>nmsg) { n= nmsg}
      scrtxt= message[n];
      lentxt= scrtxt.length;
      count= lentxt+width+1;
      setTimeout("scroll()",150)  //Zeit bis zum Anzeigen der zweiten Nachricht
    }
  }
}
// -->
</script>
<center>
<FORM NAME="scrform" onSubmit="0">
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="scrtext" SIZE=68>
</FORM>
<SCRIPT> scroll();</SCRIPT>
</CENTER>
```

Allerdings wird der in einem Inputfeld dargestellt, vielleicht hilft er ja doch weiter


----------

